# fyi warning from google



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

Just tried to come here and got a warning from google!
the powers to be may want to look into this:

here what I got:



> Safe Browsing
> Diagnostic page for www.hobbytalk.com
> 
> What is the current listing status for www.hobbytalk.com?
> ...



yet I never had a problem coming here


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

We posted at the same time. Yep same thing in my Google Chrome browser in Chicago.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

LOL!
must be a problem from the 1/32nd guys:lol:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I am having the same problem when I use Safari on my MAC. FireFox does not seem to be affected as yet. Let's hope it is a snafu somewhere in the software.


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

It may be a "scam" pop-up to lure you to a "we can fix it" web site.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Firefox latest , win 7 , avg.
gave me a warning


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Ok, me too. I'm posting this from my phone because both Firefox and IE blocked me. Help, I'm already going into withdrawal... :freak:

--rick

edit: weird. chrome just let me in.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

and now Firefox let me in on the Windows 7 machine. the one where i was blocked is running Vista. hmmmm... running an Avast scan on that one as we speak...

--rick

Edit: AUGH! now I'm blocked on that machine too. What gives?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

It might be posting that warning because links or online images that folks have posted which are infected.


----------



## Crank_It_Up (Oct 8, 2011)

Griffworks said:


> It might be posting that warning because links or online images that folks have posted which are infected.


that seems more likely the culprit


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*links?*

is there a way for the server software to find and delete such threats?



Griffworks said:


> It might be posting that warning because links or online images that folks have posted which are infected.


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Mine goes to the site alright but it says error on page.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

So it seems okay to click thru this and go to the page? It's getting pretty old coming to HT on my phone...

--rick


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Rick, i am using it through IE right now. still getting warnings through FireFox that don't sit well. I'll be running every scan i have soon too.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Wouldn't virus protection stop all of this from infecting your computer?


hojoe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hojoe, yes, well, with the exception of allowing this site to be veiwed and in some cases "look back" at your(my) computer. the allowance of access granted because we trust this site could allow stuff to get through, past firewalls and virus protections, to our hard drives. THAT is the danger of allowing members to post pictures and links. and judging by some things i have seen here, the screening process isn't really much. these are the risks we take to enjoy our hobbies and become worldwide appreciationists(new word?). like i said, I'll be running scans to see if anything got through. could just be a false alarm, they happen now and again.


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

I`m not having any problem logging on. My protections say all is well. I think our President Bush had a knack for new words. `STRATEGERY`??


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

I still think its a "scammer" trying to lure people to their "we can fix this" website. If I can get it on screen again, I'll tell you what I'm seeing.


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

I`ve had the problem you describe. I shut the computer down and open it on `safe mode. Then you can find your bug.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

you should be find unless you try to down the problem file(s)
at which time if you have an up to date download scanner you should catch it.

being in IT for over 25 years, I use multiple scanners to scan my system
but only 1 to scan emails and downloads (but may change it around from time to time)

heck at 1 time I used 2 firewall programs (only 1 now)

for normal daily PC usage you should setup as a user only.
if you know you gonna do work or download/install stuff then login as a special user with admin rights.

this will also help protect your system


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I saw the same error again early today (10/25/2011) using Safari on OSX Lion, even after clearing the cache on my machine. I thought Hank had cleaned the servers. Perhaps one of the replicas in the web was still dirty? By the time I got home later in the day everything was back to normal.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I too had same warning from Google through FireFox this morning. I did not try any further at that time to gain access. this afternoon, no warning.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

AUGH. Here we go again. Google blocked HT. 

--rick


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yep, all last night!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I havent experinced any of these things.

Go me:thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> I havent experinced any of these things.


that because your system is overloaded from all the porn sites!

LOL

just kidding


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

It happened to me yesterday and today, now it's working.


----------

